# 2008 gmc hd torsion bar bushings



## lonecone (Sep 27, 2008)

i have a 2008 hd duramax with an 8ft straight blade. i had a clunk under my feet at slow speeds. it turned out to a bad torsion bar bushing. was that caused by my plow? should i turn up my torsion bars at all? if so how do i do it or does a shop have to do it?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

T-bars do not have bushings.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Torsion bar bushing ???


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Do you mean the lower control arm ??? Or the key in back by the cross over bracket ???


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Ask a guy on this site by the name of mossman381 about your problem and related warranty work. he should be able to help you out.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey, newhere why don't you go to your dealer and have your t-bar bushings replaced. They should be covered under warranty


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Hahahaha I was hoping you wouldn't read that and this guy would PM you and just chap your a$$. Then you would tell him off hahaha. It woulda worked out perfect!!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

mossman381;936351 said:


> Hey, newhere why don't you go to your dealer and have your t-bar bushings replaced. They should be covered under warranty


Might as well get your blinker fluid checked while your there also.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I hope lonecone does not take this personally. I was just giving newhere a hard time.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Why do I deserve the public ridicule and he doesn't? I was man enought to say I'm new here at least!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The bushings (isolators actually) you're referring to are not in the T-bars themselves they are in the T-bar cross member where it's attached to the frame rails. And yes when there's an issue with them will give you a rather annoying clunk below your seat. 

Should be a warranty item as there's nothing you can really be doing to wear them so prematurely on a truck as new as yours.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

B&B;936535 said:


> The bushings (isolators actually) you're referring to are not in the T-bars themselves they are in the T-bar cross member where it's attached to the frame rails. And yes when there's an issue with them will give you a rather annoying clunk below your seat.
> 
> Should be a warranty item as there's nothing you can really be doing to wear them so prematurely on a truck as new as yours.


B and B to the rescue again.


----------



## lonecone (Sep 27, 2008)

while i was entertained by the extraordinary wit displayed by some of you, no one told me if this was going to happen again. and if and how i should turn up my t-bars. i already had them replaced, not under warranty, and my bill from gmc said "replaced torsion bar bushings on left side". the truck drives better than when i bought it new. could the problem have come from the factory?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Like B&B said, that bushing should have been replaced under warranty. There is no way to wear them out. All them bushings do is hold the cross member in place. They do not move. The only way they could wear out is my rotting or factory defect.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

lonecone;936633 said:


> while i was entertained by the extraordinary wit displayed by some of you, no one told me if this was going to happen again. and if and how i should turn up my t-bars. i already had them replaced, not under warranty, and my bill from gmc said "replaced torsion bar bushings on left side". the truck drives better than when i bought it new. could the problem have come from the factory?


It's possible is was a defect from new. And would certainly explain why the truck drive better now than it even has. Could have been a slight alignment issue from new also. I've seen many vehicles (not only GM's, or trucks for that matter) come from the lot with a poor alignment.


----------

